

Vector Animation with Python - signa11
http://zulko.github.io/blog/2014/09/20/vector-animations-with-python/

======
jambox888
To do that fractal ying-yang in 36 lines is _obscene_.

~~~
yagyu
Too much, or too little? :)

~~~
Sunstruck
Definitely too little

------
bbayer
I was actually looking for similar thing. I was disappointed while I was
searching good presentation toolkit to produce presentation videos
programmatically. I ended up with using HTML5 and phantomjs. It was totally
hack and no control over timings. I would like to see how Gizeh handles text,
fonts and text effects.

------
jmmcd
The animations aren't as nice-n-smooth as the David Whyte ones which inspire
this. Is it just framerate (easy to fix) or is there something deeper causing
this?

~~~
akx
I took the liberty of rehosting the linked .pde as a Gist (reformatted too).

[https://gist.github.com/akx/b487d43b0acc815ce0a1#file-
spiral...](https://gist.github.com/akx/b487d43b0acc815ce0a1#file-spiral-
pde-L20-L41)

It's not just the frame rate; David Whyte is doing 4x temporal supersampling
too, so for each output frame, 4 frames are rendered, accumulated into an
integer buffer (lines 20..29) and the output is their average (lines 31..35).

In addition, interestingly the color mapping is done afterwards (lines
38..41), based only on the red value of the original image. (One could do HDR
and other tone mapping here, too.)

EDIT: Wrote a little Javascript animation test that has options for temporal
supersampling.
[http://akx.github.io/supersample/](http://akx.github.io/supersample/)

